# Word dissassociation...



## llantwit (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, so this one may not take of, but hey, it might be a grower, and I thought I'd get in on the whole post-count/thread-count boosting madness.

Word dissassociation - Mullet's Mallet is the word dissassociation game, where you mustn't pause, mustn't hesitate, otherwise you get a bash on the head like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, or like... fuck it, yous know the score, an' if you lose you get o wear a plaster on yours chins or something.

The words must not be intuitively linked in any way - if another poster can find an obvious link between a new word and the last word posted they are allowed to post a gratuitous insult about the last poster. They then have to post a new word that's not associated with the last word posted (_even if that word was a wrongun_)

Example:
I post the word Muppet, and then 'Ddraig' comes along and posts the word 'tiara', then Col Buendia can come in and say, 'Ah, but Ddraig - the muppet Miss Piggy was very fond of spangly and bright tiaras, the word you chose was indeed associated with the last one quite closely - you lose, Loser', he is then allowed to abuse Ddraig if he wants to, and so could legitimately add 'Ddraig, you look like Miss Piggy's piggy ole ass', before posting his new word, which would have to be in response to Ddraig's 'tiara' effort, and not the original 'muppet' word.

So here's the first word, let the games begin:

Dividend





I'm off work sick and very, very, very bored.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 7, 2006)

Necromancer


----------



## s.norbury (Apr 7, 2006)

hello


----------



## llantwit (Apr 7, 2006)

Carbon


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 7, 2006)

water


----------



## llantwit (Apr 7, 2006)

AHA!, but your use of the word water ignores the link between carbon and water vapour fluxes found by Ian Baker, A. Scott Denning, Niall Hanan, Lara Prihodko, Marek Uliasz, Pier-Luigi Vidale, Kenneth Davis and Peter Bakwin, and published in the journal Global Change Biology in September 2003.*
Tsk, tsk, and I'm sorry LilMissHissyFit, but yer nothing but a smelly poo bum and a half.

My word in response to water would be:

kingpin












*





> The dependence of SiB on prescribed phenology is readily apparent in Figs 8 and 9. The bottom panels of Figs 8 and 9 show the NEE for several days in 1997 and 1998. The canopy specification in the model was identical for the 2 years, and maximum assimilation for May in either 1997 or 1998 was around −10 to −12 μM m-2 s-1. In 1997 (Fig. 8) the observed assimilation peaked around −5 μM m-2 s-1, and was closer to −10 in 1998 (much closer to modeled values), indicating that there were significant differences in canopy phenology between the two years. The 1998 values of water vapor flux in Fig. 9 show a better comparison to observations than the corresponding fluxes from 1997, highlighting the link between carbon and water vapor fluxes.


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 7, 2006)

NyQuil


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 7, 2006)

peninsula


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2006)

toast


----------



## llantwit (Apr 7, 2006)

appliance


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 8, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> appliance



That's fucking shocking. Eni fule can see that toast can _only_ be produced by an *appliance *commonly known as a "toaster". You should be ashamed of yourself, tsk tsk, what do they teach undergrads in Swansea these days, I just don't know...

Now, following on from toast, I'd go...

Stonehenge


----------



## llantwit (Apr 8, 2006)

You didn't read the deomocratically decided-upon rules did you? You have to follow on from Appliance even though it was a wrong word! I refer you to the OP, Col. Anyway, benefit of the doubt for now.

Following on from Stonehenge:

dietary


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 8, 2006)

We could bifurcate. You carry on from Stonehenge, and I'll carry on from appliance...

How bizarre would the thread get then, eh?

And shouldn't you be getting your frock on by now or something?


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok you two, put your handbags away!



Universal


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 8, 2006)

levy


----------



## llantwit (Apr 10, 2006)

Are you joking Buendia?
A Universal levy? TV license fees?
McFly, McFly, Is there anybody home?
You bumscum. Ha!


Apple.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 10, 2006)

machine


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2006)

meadow


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 10, 2006)

folder


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> machine



Grrr... well, an Apple mac is certainly a machine, so I sniff in LMHF's general direction.

Not sure if I like this game if it is going to prove so hard to win. See there's not too many nit-pickers like us on, tho 

Chromosome


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

I said CHROMOSOME.

_<Bangs on screen>_


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

winnebago


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

drumlin


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ferret


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

quartz


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

pasta


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

Bookcase


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

implant


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

glass


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

situationism


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

clay


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Sideboard


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

lemonade


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> lemonade



And where else does a respectable household keep its Barr's Lemonade but in the sideboard? Ach, get yourself some vowels, you poor excuse for a username.

architecture


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

bollocks


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Lily


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> bollocks



Did Prince Charles not describe the whole of modern architecture with this gonadal term? 

emnity


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

alternative


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

pok choi


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

onion

ETA: double post at same time as Strumpet's! How weird is that - 2 veg


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

spooooooky


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Derek


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

I


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Resistance


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

button


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

tim <moved from other thread>


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

kumquat


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 11, 2006)

envelope


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

plunger


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

abstraction


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

migration


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

stick


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

whelk


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

flannel


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

allun key


----------



## garethd (Apr 11, 2006)

ganja


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

prostrate gland


----------



## laptop (Apr 11, 2006)

euphemism


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Colonic


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

dolby


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

rizla


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

seafood bisque


----------



## garethd (Apr 11, 2006)

{c'mon there's definatly a link between rizla and ddraig!!!!}


----------



## laptop (Apr 12, 2006)

chain


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 12, 2006)

marmite





			
				garethd said:
			
		

> {c'mon there's definatly a link between rizla and ddraig!!!!}



What are you implying?!    
(you could be right, was just happy to see him posting, he is our krs!)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Cardinal Woolsey


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

pear


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Micro machines


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

4x4


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Peacock


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Trout


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

lord hailsham


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

river


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Swing


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

tampon


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Saw


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

gordon the gopher


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Mountain


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

ship


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

winter


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Policeman's Helmet


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

win


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Contact


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

eskimo


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Methaphysical


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

burnt


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

uxorious


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

zebra


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

dave


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

frog


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

clitoris


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

beaky


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

Cathays


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

mug


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

totem poll


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

pie


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

orange


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Mariella Frostrup


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

kiwi


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

field


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Candle


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

newspaper


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

manic


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

plane


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

mushroom


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Teapot


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

car


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Arse

(88 behind)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

hello!!


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

pitbull


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

mini disk


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

breach


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

angel


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

plant


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Angle grinder


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

fucking administrator


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

helicopter


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Brainiac - Science Abuse


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

orange


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

ball


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

I've been tring to associate the words 'wales' and 'winners', but I've come up blank


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

wrong thread


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

empty


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

fit


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

usa


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

tobacco


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

copper


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

bone


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

That


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

willow


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Makes


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

big


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

murder


----------



## Bomber (Apr 12, 2006)

Take

*wonders why this thread is'nt in Welsh


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

No


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

minx


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

motorway


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

teapot


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

bastards


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

virgin


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Pants


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

appendix


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Septum


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

bingo


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

tosser


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Dustbin


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

wink


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

close


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuckers

(gets breath back)


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

to


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

angels


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

hi


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

cartoons


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

smiles


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

the legend of zelda the wind waker


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

road runner


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

hi mr


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

where can i get cash


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Peeps - time to let go

Lets get over to the U75 equivalent of the armistice.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158270


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

hello


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

is lego starwars 2 out


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry about last few posts - hadto let my son take over as the wife was complaining. Team nwnm will be fighting fit and we'll squelch the competition next time


----------

